# whats your body-type?



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

wondering what kind of body-type people with SA are? I was reading something today that said ectomorphs, those with smaller frames and thin muscles, tend to be introverted. it also said that they have finely tuned receptors and tend to be overly sensitive; sounds a bit like SA doesn't it? the other two body-types are mesomorph, muscular, and endomorph, big-boned and heavy.

here is the website I was reading if you'd like to check it out:
http://www.innerexplorations.com/catpsy/t1c4.htm

as for me. I'm an ectomorph, maybe with a bit of meso thrown in.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm an ectomorph.


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

Im an ectomorph


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess I'm more ecto than anything else.


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Hmm smaller frame and thin muscles yeah that's me, I'm ecto or whatever they're calling it.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess I'd be closer to endomorph.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I'm leaning more toward mesomorph


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm ectomorph


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

ecto


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm meso with a bit of endo
(no person is 100% 1 body type)


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm an ornithomorph.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

ecto :stu


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow, this is quite fascinating, I'm an ectomorph in its purest form, I'm lanky, tall and thin, not a whole lot of muscle, I never gain weight around my stomach area and my ribs are always showing regadless of my weight ( even when I was 16 lbs heavier). 


> He is like a sonar operator who must constantly be wary of a sudden loud noise breaking in on the delicate sounds he is trying to trace. He likes to cross his legs and curl up as if he is trying to minimize his exposure to the exterior world. He tries to avoid making noise and being subjected to it. He shrinks from crowds and large groups of people and likes small, protected places.
> 
> The ectotonic suffers from a quick onset of hunger and a quick satiation of it. He is drawn to a high protein, high calorie diet, with frequent snacking to match his small digestive system. He has a nervous stomach and bowels. He is a quiet sleeper, but a light one, and he is often plagued by insomnia. He tends to sleep on one side with his legs drawn up, and his sleep, though slow in coming, can be hard to shake off. His energy level is low, while his reactions are fast he suffers from a quasi-chronic fatigue and must protect himself from the temptation to exercise heavily.
> 
> ...


That is so true of me especially being a secluded hermit and seeking intellectual stimulation and very true about being hypersenstive towards pain.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

endomorph with an endotonic and ectotonic personalities.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

Ectomorph. I have a ballet body: short torso, long legs, long thin and lean body. Although i'm only 5'3.


----------



## shoegazer (Aug 28, 2004)

the people i've seen at various SA groups (group therapy) tend to be ectomorphs. i'm ectomorph with a mostly endotonic and slightly ectotonic personality.



Whimsy said:


> Ectomorph. I have a ballet body: short torso, long legs, long thin and lean body. Although i'm only 5'3.


You sound just like Audrey Tautou (the "Amelie" girl)!


----------



## _Futile_ (Jun 12, 2006)

Im an ecto-mesomorph


----------



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

I am average. Not skinny, but not fat. Average height, weight, everything. My hips are equal in size to my shoulders and so I don't know what you would call that?


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

> Wow, this is quite fascinating, I'm an ectomorph in its purest form, I'm lanky, tall and thin, not a whole lot of muscle, I never gain weight around my stomach area and my ribs are always showing regadless of my weight ( even when I was 16 lbs heavier).


Me too, Esquisgurl. I was thin my whole life, some people even inquired if I had an eating disorder, but that was just the way my body was. I could eat anything whenever I wanted and still be thin. My body was very boyish, just straight like a stick. I didn't notice my hip to waist ratio become more feminine until I was about 21 years old. Talk about a late bloomer. In recent years, I gained a bit of weight from meds. I've lost most of the weight again, but today I am not as scrawny as I used to be.



> The ectotonics are hypersensitive to pain because they anticipate it and have a lower pain threshold as well. They do not project their voices like the mesotonics, but focus it to reach only the person they are addressing. They appear younger than their age and often wear an alert, intent expression. They have a late adolescence, consider the latter part of life the best, and are future-oriented. The more extreme ectotonics have a distaste for alcohol and their accentuated consciousness fights alcohol, drugs, anaesthesia and is resistant to hypnosis. They can readily with their dream life and often rich fantasy life. When they become troubled they seek privacy and solitude in order to try to work out the difficulty.


Wow. This paragraph describes me exactly. Everything about it. Especially the late adolescence, the distaste to alcohol, resistance to drugs and hypnosis, and the rich fantasy life, those ring very true for me.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Whimsy said:


> Ectomorph. I have a ballet body: short torso, long legs, long thin and lean body. Although i'm only 5'3.


There have been times throughout my life when I've envied you types.  For example, I loved ballet as a kid and took lessons for about 4 or 5 years. Well, when you're in ballet, you quickly get the message that thin bodytypes are preferable. And for seemingly good reason: hard to argue that long, lean types don't have beautiful lines and are aesthetically-appealing. (although there is even a line in ballet: ghastly-thin, anorexic bodies are creepy-looking)

Even to this day I'll see an ectomorph and think how nice and elegant they look. I definitely don't feel like this about every thin person I see, but every now and then I'll get a "twinge" of envy, lol.

I guess basically, I'm a mesomorph, but throughout my life I've had a tendency toward weight-gain so there is a bit of endomorph in me, too. Medication has really packed on the pounds and has made me more endomorphic than I would be otherwise. But even at my current weight, you can still see some muscle in my legs (and a little in my arms) - I definitely could be a lot flabbier at my size - so that mesomorph part of me is definitely strong and asserting itself.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

Im a mesomorph. There is nothing little and delicate about me, Im curvy and muscular. I dont mind it, but I often envy the willowy frames of the other girls around me.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I wish I had a bit of muscle. Growing up, I hated looking so thin and fragile, as if someone could easily snap me in half over their knee. Luckily, I have more shape now and I look somewhat normal.


----------



## Vic (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm an uber ectomorph.

Edit: Actually scratch that, after reading and seeing the pics in the first link, I look like the 3rd guy on the right of the pyramid from the top down in the very last diagram of the pyramid. But more accurately I'm somwhere between the 2nd and 3rd guy from the top right.

Edit 2: Upon more reading I consider myself 100% ectotonia in temperment


----------



## snake (Aug 12, 2005)

Ecto-Meso


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

ectomorph


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Those terms make my brain hurt.

I'm thin but I do workout. So I have some muscle definition, mostly in my chest.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Ectomorphish. The ectotonic description fits me to a T.


----------

